# Parachute jump going wrong



## sunny91 (Dec 25, 2007)

The parachute is hurting the aircraft tail section...

the guy cuts off his main chute and deploys his reserve.


Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2007)

Lucky man.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy crap how did it happen? did he pull his shute to soon?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucky guy!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

He is very lucky....

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2007)

His deployment "chute" [ripcord of sorts] got knocked loose.

The final shot taken from the other jumper as he looked up at the Twin Otter reminded me of my skydiving days.


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have found the total video about this incident..

Sunny


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2007)

I sure like being right here on the ground.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2007)

Lesson learned guys, u should ALWAYS double check ANY gear ur using for freefall diving.... It is, afterall, ur life ur dealing with...


----------

